# Ben's update



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi all,

Haven't posted in a while. Going to keep this one somewhat brief (I know, imagine that).

Our much loved pup, ultimately - our son (and I don't care if you think that's cliché, you never met him), died in our arms on Monday morning. Mistakes were made, his final hours could have been better, just as my wife's subsequent visit to an ER hours later (me being awake from Saturday morning until nearly Tuesday at 1am) should have been. Just being an advocate for them the best that I can.

Watching our son take his last breath, whispering in his ear, his soul passed me. "Daddy, no more smoking, be with Mommy more". Folks, I have chain smoked through THREE attempts with a drug that has about a 90% success rate. He took care of that.

But, I digress - don't want to get into any weird stuff with potential haters.  

Working hard on going out on my own and putting this RS stuff in the rear view. One of the largest (really, THE largest) companies in the area is considering me as an affiliate, one nice guy driving one beautiful new Accord. Business name registered, web address registered, Facebook page up - hopefully, within a month, commercial insurance and tags.

Never give up. Work for the best boss you can - hopefully you see them in the mirror (I didn't always, but I am sure glad I had the opportunity to learn from them).


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Good Luck


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Good Luck


Thanks. I've had plenty. But then one hell of a kick in the teeth.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Life just keeps shi**ing on you, and yet you still see the silver lining. Or is it the golden goose? Maybe it's the gilded brassiere?


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Sad to hear about your dog. 
For clarity, is your wife a canine also?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

And Ignore. 😂


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

For the newcomers or sock puppets, this is a thread for those that know me. 

Unrelated to the personal details above, our market is tanking fast here. Airport is empty again, barely anyone anting, ridiculous distance between fares, etc etc etc. 

Need to scrap together about $5,500 to get rolling (half a year of insurance plus incidentals). Finally locked down a quote yesterday after weeks of trying, 200 mile operating radius. Clients waiting. Fundraising next.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

And, for those that do not know me - disgruntled Uber driver (finally happened - and no, not deactivated) working on going it alone as a private car service.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Good luck amigo!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wow. All that virtue signaling from a chain smoker about masks and vaccines, meanwhile killing God knows how many with his second hand smoke.



Amos69 said:


> Good Luck


Good Grief



UberChiefPIT said:


> Life just keeps shi**ing on you, and yet you still see the silver lining. Or is it the golden goose? Maybe it's the gilded brassiere?


Serenity now.
Insanity later.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Wow. All that virtue signaling from a chain smoker about masks and vaccines, meanwhile killing God knows how many with his second hand smoke.
> 
> 
> Good Grief
> ...


Buhbye now


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Reading comprehension - no longer smoking. And never smoked around anyone else. 

Feels good to use Ignore. Should have started sooner. 😂


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Benjamin M said:


> For the newcomers, this is a thread for those that know me.


Somehow I missed this was under the _Benjiman M_ section of the forum....


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your dog, Ben. Best wishes to you and your wife.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

I have owned many dogs throughout my life,it's never easy to say goodbye,you were there, you didnt wuss out,you have done your duty..im sorry for your loss. good luck on your future endeavours.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Somehow I missed this was under the _Benjiman M_ section of the forum....


He does need his own subforum, lol.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> He does need his own subforum


We could petition he get a subforum, but I'm afraid with his luck it would last as long as his limo driving job. 😬


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> We could petition he get a subforum, but I'm afraid with his luck it would last as long as his limo driving job. 😬


At this rate, he'll be encouraging us all to start our own courier service to have ultra-wealthy people's potbelly pigs chauffeured to the dentist. Gotta get in on a market early, to get all 4 corners!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello Ben, so sorry to hear about the dog. I'm sure things will get better in time.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi Ben, So sorry to hear that you have lost one of a family member.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Drove an hour way to a DMV in a key service area (and where I last provided 911 coverage as a paramedic) because I knew they would help me. DMV is about to shut down again, 90 day appointment schedule. 

Paperwork in hand! ♥ 

Launched on Facebook, don't even have a logo yet, word already spreading.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Hi Ben, So sorry to hear that you have lost one of a family member.


Thank you. ♥ I am his advocate, working very hard to assure that no one else has to have such a difficult time at the facility he was to and that ALL staff realizes that they are indeed treating a *family member. *


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Guys, seriously stop being haters! Dude lost his dog and his wife was in the ER. Chill the F out. If you don't like Ben's stories you don't have to read them.

You gotta hand it to dude for perseverance alone, keeps getting up after getting knocked down. #Chumbawumba


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Guys, seriously stop being haters! Dude lost his dog and his wife was in the ER. Chill the F out. If you don't like Ben's stories you don't have to read them.
> 
> You gotta hand it to dude for perseverance alone, keeps getting up after getting knocked down. #Chumbawumba


It's all good. I'm just ignoring these days. 

Thanks Ted ♥


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, and someone went through my car last night, trying to take a break before I file a report on that 😂 🤦‍♂️ 

Auto locking, something definitely fishy there.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


>


Classic

I'll add that to my list of theme songs


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

THIS ONE IS FOR THE HATERZ...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Drove an hour way to a DMV in a key service area (and where I last provided 911 coverage as a paramedic) because I knew they would help me. DMV is about to shut down again, 90 day appointment schedule.
> 
> Paperwork in hand! ♥
> 
> Launched on Facebook, don't even have a logo yet, word already spreading.


How many pages did your business plan end up? My RS ended up 87 pages. My car rental company is at 23 and growing.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

This one is for everyone who is shuffing... it's 4:24 long... perfect time to start rolling around the corner


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> How many pages did your business plan end up? My RS ended up 87 pages. My car rental company is at 23 and growing.


Just like back in the day of project management when I was in IT, I'm using a modified Kanban board on Trello. Daily contact with my CFO (aka Mom), conference tomorrow. 

I think I'm up to about 25 "cards" - most under "Done"


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

For my 2 cents, take it or leave it, your focus right now needs to be on the 2 main items you need to get going:

Commercial Insurance.
Operating Authority issued by the State
Focus all your efforts on those 2 things and getting them accomplished asap. Doing any marketing at this point is not a priority and may even have negative, unintended consequences. If you start marketing a product you can't yet deliver on:

You may never get interested customers back.
You might leave potential customers with a negative impression of your company (why did I bother calling).
Your competition is fierce and they play dirty pool. They may print out your ads and report you to the state for Operating without Operating Authority causing you big problems.
Get 1 and 2_ accomplished,_ THEN go full boar into marketing and the other stuff.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Sorry for your loss. Miss all my furry children (yes they are children)

Didn't you say you were a former photographer? Look into real estate photography and drone photography. Use those mad skillz!

Good luck with the new driving gig.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Commercial Insurance.
> Operating Authority issued by the State


Doing those. Launched word of mouth today, PENDING 1 and 2. 😂


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Brotherlove said:


> Sorry for your loss. Miss all my furry children (yes they are children)
> 
> Didn't you say you were a former photographer? Look into real estate photography and drone photography. Use those mad skillz!
> 
> Good luck with the new driving gig.


Thank you. He was our son, went far too early and unexpectedly. I do not think we will ever have another dog, he was just too unique to be replaced. 

My wife is grieving, I am as well - between trying to take care of her and make our lives better. 

Got a friend that has the market cornered here, that was a LONG time ago and I do not want to mess up his turf.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Our much loved pup, ultimately - our son (and I don't care if you think that's cliché


Pets are family.
I like my animals better then I like people.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> For my 2 cents, take it or leave it, your focus right now needs to be on the 2 main items you need to get going:
> 
> Commercial Insurance.
> Operating Authority issued by the State
> ...


Oh, as for the rest? Learned that 10 years ago with Company #1 😂

But very sound advice.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Pets are family.
> I like my animals better then I like people.
> Sorry for your loss.


Thank you Guber. Same here. Pure souls. ♥


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Pets are family.
> I like my animals better then I like people.
> Sorry for your loss.


Dogs are 100% better than people. My wife and I have five pugs and they are priceless, precious!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Dogs are 100% better than people. My wife and I have five pugs and they are priceless, precious!


Even his cardiologist agreed. There was something about Biscuit. And he vowed to me that he is going to do everything in his power to make sure that the ER he shares a building with will do better - while they were ultimately fantastic (funny what over $3k, mostly refunded) will do - Biscuit deserved better. We deserved better. 

I thought the lady was insane for many years. When my Mom called me out of the blue to ask me why I was having chest pain (I was, and I ignored it like all men do), and I hadn't told a soul - I started listening. 

Driving from New Jersey to Biscuit's first home on Monday, her car's infotainment system started going crazy. Screen eventually went black. "Okay, Biscuit, I'll call daddy". 

I hadn't been able to cry yet. I was dealing with my wife, dealing with his remains, making plans to be an advocate for him. 

She called, I finally grieved. She stopped to look around, she was exactly where she and I scooped up a starving black lab together when I was a child. We named him Lucky. Same exact spot. Turned to the lane he was in, running around traffic, a truck was on the shoulder - "The Lucky Dog" written on the side. 

She later explained that his soul is working through electricity, which is the sign of an incredibly strong entity. Again, OK, Mom. 

Tuesday morning. Power flickered. Ground crew working on the complex. Power went out, just long enough for the guy with a weedwhacker to walk past our door. I heard Biscuit bark - no other dogs in our wing right now and I know his bark well, especially his alert. 

Power out in a half mile radius, just for about a minute. No storm, no wreck. 

Call me crazy, just as I did my Mom, don't really give a shit. We've pretty much all already agreed we have aliens. 😂


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Benjamin M said:


> Even his cardiologist agreed. There was something about Biscuit. And he vowed to me that he is going to do everything in his power to make sure that the ER he shares a building with will do better - while they were ultimately fantastic (funny what over $3k, mostly refunded) will do - Biscuit deserved better. We deserved better.
> 
> I thought the lady was insane for many years. When my Mom called me out of the blue to ask me why I was having chest pain (I was, and I ignored it like all men do), and I hadn't told a soul - I started listening.
> 
> ...


Storyboard:

Guy and his dog have the same cardiologist.
Dog is now dead.
Guy is having chest pains.
Wife just went into the ER.
Power is flickering.
Loose souls wandering throughout the city 
Dead dog barking
Dude better check for Ectoplasmic Residue and start makin' calls.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Another update, I recently learned a lot about my previous employer. As I already suspected, there's something deeply wrong with the man - but, really, more with his girlfriend (he's been divorced several times, I think I'm older or about the same age).

Told the source that I really don't need any gossip (and I hope he comes to work for me), I still pray for my old boss.

Nobody wants to be an affiliate for him, apparently - yet I have the largest company in the region considering me for their airport coverage.

All over the place, folks. Car was broken into last night - locked, no damage, just shit everywhere. Nothing worth taking. Completing the police report, a neighbor walked up to report the same. She lost some gift cards.

"Elizabeth" was violated but she'll get over it. And her dash cam will be hard wired by Wednesday, GPS monitoring by next weekend 😂


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Drove an hour way to a DMV in a key service area (and where I last provided 911 coverage as a paramedic) because I knew they would help me. DMV is about to shut down again, 90 day appointment schedule.
> 
> Paperwork in hand! ♥
> 
> Launched on Facebook, don't even have a logo yet, word already spreading.


You remind me of the little old, bored and lonely lady "S" personality, whom I made the huge mistake of asking after church how her week went.

Apparently she had a flat tire at work one day. But the story went something like this:

"So I left the office on my lunch break to get some lunch, and drove to [some restaurant]. I spent 20 minutes of my 30 minute break inside, waiting for my food. It was so frustrating. And then I walked back out to my car, opened my door, got in the car, and closed my door. I started the engine and just as I was about to back out of my parking spot, I saw a note under my wiper blade. So I shut my car off, unbuckled my seatbelt and opened my car door. I retrieved the note and it said, "You have a flat tire.""

"Well, I was already out of my car, so I looked at the front left tire; it was okay. Then the left rear tire. Also okay. I walked around the other side of my car, and sure enough my right rear tire was flat. Can you believe that? My week started out at lunch with a right-rear flat tire. So I called my husband, and he told me to call Triple-A. I didn't have their number, so I walked across the street to the gas station and..."

...at this point, I was staring at the icons on the wall, hoping her story ended soon. All she had to do was say, "I had a flat tire on Monday, and that's how my week began."

But no, she gave me every unimportant detail possible. And that's how I know Ben is just like that little old, bored and lonely lady "S" personality.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Another update, I recently learned a lot about my previous employer. As I already suspected, there's something deeply wrong with the man - but, really, more with his girlfriend (he's been divorced several times, I think I'm older or about the same age).
> 
> Told the source that I really don't need any gossip (and I hope he comes to work for me), I still pray for my old boss.
> 
> ...


Oh man, I can't wait for the part where you tell us the owner's cousin's sister's former divorce lawyer's neighbor is having an affair with the sheriff.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Guys, seriously stop being haters! Dude lost his dog and his wife was in the ER. Chill the F out. If you don't like Ben's stories you don't have to read them.
> 
> You gotta hand it to dude for perseverance alone, keeps getting up after getting knocked down. #Chumbawumba


The purpose of posting stories is to get reactions and responses. If people don't like ALL the reactions and responses, then they have two choices: don't post their stories, or ignore the reactions and responses they don't like.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You remind me of the little old, bored and lonely lady "S" personality,


Ben's story would have had him leaving _church _to pick up his biggest customer (his mom) after giving everyone communion because the assistant priest was hit by a meteor, and the head priest found Ben was qualified because he used to be a friar (at a greasy spoon)..

And Ben would have saved a puppy. (because Ben is always the hero--spoiler alert!)


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Ben's story would have had him leaving _church _to pick up his biggest customer (his mom) after giving everyone communion because the assistant priest was hit by a meteor, and the head priest found Ben was qualified because he used to be a friar (at a greasy spoon)..
> 
> And Ben would have saved a puppy. (because Ben is always the hero--spoiler alert!)
> 
> View attachment 613630


Hmmm... and you've been a member for a whole 18 days.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Doesn't take long to recognize his storyline is always the same:
_Uplifting tragedy starring everyday hero._​Like Hallmark movies: Seen one, seen 'em all.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Doesn't take long to recognize his storyline is always the same:
> _Uplifting tragedy starring everyday hero._​Like Hallmark movies: Seen one, seen 'em all.


Good answer.

Other acceptable answers would include:

_Captivated by his tale, I went back and read all of his old messages._


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

What am I missing? 😂


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ohhh got it. Someone spouting off that I've put on Ignore 😂


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Other acceptable answers would include:
> _Captivated by his tale, I went back and read all of his old messages._





Benjamin M said:


> What am I missing? 😂





Benjamin M said:


> Ohhh got it. Someone spouting off that I've put on Ignore 😂


To be fair, I previously read some of his older threads to see if he was just having a bad run in life. (It happens...maybe cut the guy slack.)

He's often disjoint when writing--_this thread _actually made me wonder if his whole family was canine, or he's a Furry, or [something else], so I asked.

His "I'm a star and this is for my loyal fans" attitude toward people in general...jeez buddy, you ain't no Kardashian...and his acting like one is probably why is he where he is.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Getting ready to go to bed, think I just spotted the crew that broke into my car. So I'll be up later than I want to be for the Nth day


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Car broken into a second time, even with a Post It note saying it's not worth it 😂 At this point I think they're just messing with me and it's very possible that they cloned my fob signal. A detective with Richmond PD is assigned to the case, both for me and others. 








Drove to a DMV office first thing (even before coffee) an hour away on Thursday working off a hot tip that offices were shutting down again on Friday. Without an appointment, out of breath, they gave me exactly the paperwork that I need to get this thing off the ground. Spoke with the correct department yesterday, should be a fairly quick and painless filing process. 

Had a video conference with my CFO yesterday morning, calculated operating expenses. Definitely doable, five days a week and at least two trips a day to break even (roughly $40/day - factoring in worst case scenario costs). 

Tomorrow, meeting with my insurance agent and shooting a promotional video for a GoFundMe (or similar, possibly just on my Facebook page) campaign. A little birdie told me that people are just waiting to chip in. Asking for enough to cover the first year's expenses (namely insurance), which really isn't bad at all. Lifetime free routine maintenance on my car. 

That's the latest. Unable to drive on either Uber or Lyft at the moment due to completely incompetent "support" - SO looking forward to slapping on my commercial tags, making me exempt from driving for these morons. Looking like three weeks from now.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Car broken into a second time, even with a Post It note saying it's not worth it 😂 At this point I think they're just messing with me and it's very possible that they cloned my fob signal. A detective with Richmond PD is assigned to the case, both for me and others.
> View attachment 613860
> 
> Drove to a DMV office first thing (even before coffee) an hour away on Thursday working off a hot tip that offices were shutting down again on Friday. Without an appointment, out of breath, they gave me exactly the paperwork that I need to get this thing off the ground. Spoke with the correct department yesterday, should be a fairly quick and painless filing process.
> ...


You need to contact this dude:






Have him hook you up with a glitterbomb.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You need to contact this dude:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love his stuff. 😂 

Going to be installing a motion sensor for my dash cam and hard wiring it, in addition to live GPS tracking. 

Parked right in front of frigging occupied apartments. They popped my trunk (empty) sometime between 9:30 am and 11:30 am. Zeroing in on the possible apartment, next to where I parked the night before. Friend's car was also hit, just a few spots away and locked.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Hey Bem, thanks for another self-centered update on you and how you feel about things--and your failings, which of course are never your fault. 

You know what the problem is Bem, you're selling "you" with a scam that temps with one thing but delivers another. You turn RideShare into marketing yourself when people wanted a ride. Church into you, power outage into you, who knows if this car thing exists--but it's about you. Like you're EMINEM but without the investment or fan base, but unlike him you got no taste, going no place, such a disgrace.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ben, I'm a fast reader. Sometimes I miss an important part. In this case the "pup" part. That was your only indication that the "son" was a freaking dog.
I was thinking how the F could this dude be posting on this board during this horrible time!
Anyway.....don't do that again....


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

At the old homestead, where this path began, getting my car ready for showtime - shooting a brief video for Facebook and fundraising efforts today.  

Trade dress off (for now, still stuck with it for another two or three weeks)


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Hey Bem, thanks for another self-centered update on you and how you feel about things--and your failings, which of course are never your fault.
> 
> You know what the problem is Bem, you're selling "you" with a scam that temps with one thing but delivers another. You turn RideShare into marketing yourself when people wanted a ride. Church into you, power outage into you, who knows if this car thing exists--but it's about you. Like you're EMINEM but without the investment or fan base, but unlike him you got no taste, going no place, such a disgrace.


_"Like you're EMINEM but without the investment or fan base, but unlike him you got no taste, going no place, such a disgrace."_

Oh! The hedgehog has bars!.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Oh man, I can't wait for the part where you tell us the owner's cousin's sister's former divorce lawyer's neighbor is having an affair with the sheriff.


It’s the sheriff’s former deputy who happens to be getting hormone treatments. I made a hormone once. I kicked her in the shins. Oh dear. Have you seen my baseball?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Ben's story would have had him leaving _church _to pick up his biggest customer (his mom) after giving everyone communion because the assistant priest was hit by a meteor, and the head priest found Ben was qualified because he used to be a friar (at a greasy spoon)..
> 
> And Ben would have saved a puppy. (because Ben is always the hero--spoiler alert!)
> 
> View attachment 613630


And the puppy owner stiffed Ben by ordering X and not Pet, but they gave 4 stars. Always room for improvement!


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Bem so good he puts stickers on his home 'steada his car, 'cause he _Uber Uber_.







Oh wait, he ain't.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Bem so good he puts stickers on his home 'steada his car, 'cause he _Uber Uber_.
> View attachment 614526
> 
> Oh wait, he ain't.


No, he's starting a new business. Gonna compete with AirBNB. Planning to market the idea to Uber and Lyft soon, so people can use those apps to reserve a room in his house at an hourly rate. Just as soon as the insurance man calls him back!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, my Mom pulled over to the side of the road to call me and my wife after Biscuit died. First time I was able to cry.

She realized that she was in the exact same spot where we literally rescued a scrawny puppy, a malnourished and abandoned black lab, when I was a child. I jumped out to scoop him off the middle of the road, busy divided highway - second I closed the door and put him on my lap, traffic started rushing by - no cars at all after she braked to avoid hitting him and I picked him up. We named him Lucky.

Not only did she realize that she was in that exact spot, she also saw a semi truck with "Lucky Dog" on the side, parked on the shoulder.

Second passenger of the day, no other than the owner of Lucky Dog Industries LLC - great man, he mainly handles waste management for a huge part of the state.

I may post a video of our trip but probably not. He agreed that it was no coincidence at all, PAY ATTENTION to the universe! Great conversation about business, marriage, and life. His dog, always with him in the office? A black lab named Opie.

Nice tip and a shirt that I will wear with pride.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm not sure how to interpret this one.

You got a tip for putting a stray dog in your car that you almost ran over?


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> And Ben would have saved a puppy. (because Ben is always the hero--*spoiler alert!*)


BAM! There it is! 🤣


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

I saved a turtle crossing the highway on Friday!

Turtle Whisperer my friends on FB call me.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Assurance Bond submitted to the underwriter today by my much loved insurance agent, Chris, should have a result tomorrow afternoon. 

Next up, commercial tags, then insurance.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Assurance Bond submitted to the underwriter today by my much loved insurance agent, Chris, should have a result tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Next up, commercial tags, then insurance.


What's the annual quote for the commercial insurance?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What's the annual quote for the commercial insurance?


Lowest, $10k. Subsequent years will be less and less.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Four quotes


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bond is $246 for $25k, DMV is about $50.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Bond is $246 for $25k, DMV is about $50.


You could have edited and just make it one post.

Next you'll make individual posts to let us know the individual deductibles depending on circumstances.

I can't wait for that spam!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You could have edited and just make it one post.
> 
> Next you'll make individual posts to let us know the individual deductibles depending on circumstances.
> 
> I can't wait for that spam!


Boo.


Make all the posts you want to make, @Benjamin M.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Boo.
> 
> 
> Make all the posts you want to make, @Benjamin M.


What?


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Benjamin M said:


> Thankfully, my wife shoved my ass out of bed and I drove during the day for a change - $110 and some change between around 1 to 7:30pm.





Benjamin M said:


> Tomorrow, meeting with my insurance agent and shooting a promotional video for a GoFundMe (or similar, possibly just on my Facebook page) campaign. A little birdie told me that people are just waiting to chip in. Asking for enough to cover the first year's expenses (namely insurance), which really isn't bad at all.


You know he's going to hit up his mom again. A guy who can't get himself out of bed dreams he's going to do RideShare better than Uber and Lyft...what could go wrong? 🤣


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bonded, insured hopefully soon 😂


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Bonded, insured hopefully soon 😂


Is the bonding to confirm that the employees or proprietor do not have a criminal conviction or criminal record?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Is the bonding to confirm that the employees or proprietor do not have a criminal conviction or criminal record?


Learning a lot doing this. So is my broker. 

Basically, it is a requirement so that I can be sued (it provides a $25k bond) and serves as, well, "Ben isn't a dick and his company is legit" 😂 

Need five character references that aren't related, I have at least ten. Going down the list of my favs right now. Plus a witness for one DMV document. 

So, when you see "Bonded & Insured", that's this.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Learning a lot doing this. So is my broker.
> 
> Basically, it is a requirement so that I can be sued (it provides a $25k bond) and serves as, well, "Ben isn't a dick and his company is legit" 😂
> 
> ...


That’s not what bonded means.

It’s literally money set aside to cover any minor lawsuits that may come against you, and as all small businesses find out: they get sued often for frivolous reasons.

It doesn’t mean it’s an advertisement to say you’re a legitimate business. The state requires it so as not to overload the court system with frivolous lawsuits.

And the references are for the same reason creditors ask for them: so they have names of people to contact when they need to track you down for not paying your bills (or lawsuit settlements).


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

is this an update thread or a memoir?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BestInDaWest said:


> is this an update thread or a memoir?


Both 😂


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> What?


Someone you are obviously ignoring dissed you. I booed his post. So that is what you were seeing.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Someone you are obviouslyignoring dissed you. I booed his post. So that is what you were seeing.


Appreciate it. ♥


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

To the haters, read my signature.

*Everybody sour like a lemon tree
I'm just smiling down upon my enemies*
Do this shit, and love it on the daily
You say you hate your job, but you'll never leave, never leave. - "Vacation" by the Dirty Heads. If you do not like your life then you should go and change it!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> That’s not what bonded means.
> 
> It’s literally money set aside to cover any minor lawsuits that may come against you, and as all small businesses find out: they get sued often for frivolous reasons.
> 
> ...


I put you off ignore for now.

You're exactly correct. And, no, absolutely not an advertisement - but it does gain trust with some people (mainly for handyman companies, plumbers, electricians, etc).

Mine is $25k. I'll be insured for $300,500 and I am an LLC.

Been burning it from both ends lately, this stupid new version of the site does not combine recent posts like the previous one did. Multiple thoughts came to mind all at once, forgot about that new "feature".

I'm just happy that my bond passed immediately and I'm one step closer to my goal. Paperwork will be filed with the DMV tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

To "spam" again. 😂

My broker has never done one of these bonds before and we're learning together. He writes bonds all day long but never for this, very rural area where he's located - mainly agriculture.

I also schooled at least four insurance agencies on why commercial insurance is required in order to run such a company, every single one thought I only needed a rideshare endorsement.

Oh, and "Ben is not a dick" is actually part of the DMV portion. I need 5 people, not related, to attest to that - have four already in line and about five more to choose from.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> To "spam" again. 😂
> 
> My broker has never done one of these bonds before and we're learning together. He writes bonds all day long but never for this, very rural area where he's located - mainly agriculture.
> 
> ...


Cmon man this is 2 months old and no update?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Cmon man this is 2 months old and no update?


Painfully slow progress, right now trying to finalize things with the DMV. 

They never received the bond and I was misinformed by my broker regarding paperwork. To be fair, he's never handled this sort of thing before, his underwriter provided the lowest quote. 

Lost about two months due to personal issues and waiting to hear back from the DMV when paperwork was in the broker's office all along. But I haven't given up and have recruited a friend to help in an advisory role - namely, marketing and pricing. 

Once again, RS demand is skyrocketing in our market, drivers are still scarse. Lots of dead miles and ridiculously long wait times for pax (stacked pings, even if it's going to be almost 40 minutes to pick up the next). But I have been appreciating decent surges lately. 

Will update again later. Oh, and we have a new pup! 


















Murphy. Country as a chicken coop, found by animal control abandoned in a very rural area about two miles from here. He's about 11 months, mutt - best guess, Basenji with terrier and pit. 

He'd never been in a car, never seen stairs, and had to be trained what treats were - he still favors sticks. 😂 Very fast learner, all he needs is positive verbal feedback. Learning hand gestures along with commands. 

Very sweet, definitely a daddy's boy. 😊


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ben....How are they breaking into your car??? Are they hacking the lock system?? Are they breaking the window???
WTF?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Painfully slow progress, right now trying to finalize things with the DMV.
> 
> They never received the bond and I was misinformed by my broker regarding paperwork. To be fair, he's never handled this sort of thing before, his underwriter provided the lowest quote.
> 
> ...


How much are the surges?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How much are the surges?


I've seen up to $20, which is insane here. I'm honestly happy to get anything as tipping has vanished. 

Average has been around $5, had a few over $10. Around 2 to 8pm the entire area is bright red. The airport typically has a $7+ surge but I still can't get myself to waste time there, too small with sporadic flights.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Ben....How are they breaking into your car??? Are they hacking the lock system?? Are they breaking the window???
> WTF?


RFID cloning. Fob is always transmitting, I never press the buttons. Hand on the handle, it unlocks. Close the door and walk away, it locks. 

Keys were on or by the front door or on my desk by the window. Someone with a signal scanner grabs the code, clones it, and into the car they go. A few cars were hit in the complex. 

I mounted a camera on another apartment facing the car (and others, some friends make it a point to park there) and it stopped. Also kept my fob in foil for a while, prevents the signal from being detected - very simple hack. 

Rummaged through once, then they were just messing with me. I think I know who it was and I think he's in jail. Which is unfortunate because we actually became friends, bonding over dogs. 

Life in the hood. I have grown to love it. 😂


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> RFID cloning. Fob is always transmitting, I never press the buttons. Hand on the handle, it unlocks. Close the door and walk away, it locks.
> 
> Keys were on or by the front door or on my desk by the window. Someone with a signal scanner grabs the code, clones it, and into the car they go. A few cars were hit in the complex.
> 
> ...


Damn, didn't think they were that sophisticated. I have the same system in my 2013 Honda EXL. At least your car isn't being trashed.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Damn, didn't think they were that sophisticated. I have the same system in my 2013 Honda EXL. At least your car isn't being trashed.


It's been a technique for a few years now. Surprised to see it being used here but technology has improved and gotten cheaper.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Would not know what a surge looks like... seriously

Might have seen one ghosting me at the college.

Resting up for a long day and night of football, drunks, and more college students.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FerengiBob said:


> Would not know what a surge looks like... seriously
> 
> Might have seen one ghosting me at the college.
> 
> Resting up for a long day and night of football, drunks, and more college students.


Beginning to show up in spots. Later the whole area will be red.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Good for you Ben. Youve definitely developed some haters on this board. Live your life bro. Your living in a state run by psycho liberals that encourage lawlessness. Good luck living in the hood, gonna need it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Good for you Ben. Youve definitely developed some haters on this board. Live your life bro. Your living in a state run by psycho liberals that encourage lawlessness. Good luck living in the hood, gonna need it.


Life in the hood is just fine. Respect is everything. And last I checked out Governor is a Republican. I like him as much as the last guy. 😂 

And no, I'm not going to go there so don't try. 😂 Already said too much 🤦‍♂️


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Benjamin M said:


> RFID cloning. Fob is always transmitting, I never press the buttons. Hand on the handle, it unlocks. Close the door and walk away, it locks.
> 
> Keys were on or by the front door or on my desk by the window. Someone with a signal scanner grabs the code, clones it, and into the car they go. A few cars were hit in the complex.
> 
> ...


That's not quite how code stealing works, but close enough.

However, aluminum is not ferromagnetic, so you're better off putting it on your head than around your key fob. If a person wraps their fob in aluminum and presses a button, the key works just as if it was in their pocket, because aluminum blocks as much RF as clothing.

But, as we know with Blemmy, it's about the story, not reality.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> That's not quite how code stealing works, but close enough.
> 
> However, aluminum is not ferromagnetic, so you're better off putting it on your head than around your key fob. If a person wraps their fob in aluminum and presses a button, the key works just as if it was in their pocket, because aluminum blocks as much RF as clothing.
> 
> But, as we know with Blemmy, it's about the story, not reality.


Those cookie tins that are popular around the holidays make excellent key fob blockers. They are ferromagnetic. I've tested it and my car doesn't recognize the key fob when it is inside of the cookie tin and my cell phone doesn't receive a signal when inside of it either.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

@SpinalCabbage : Picturing you getting out of your car with big, bulging eyes, looking around suspiciously, and stuffing a 10" tin under your jacket...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> @SpinalCabbage : Picturing you getting out of your car with big, bulging eyes, looking around suspiciously, and stuffing a 10" tin under your jacket...


Haha!

Just for use when you're at home. You come home and stick your keys in the cookie tin and your fob is safe from the scanners (I hope).


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

That sounds like code for something else...


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Wouldn't it just be easier to get a job that pays $18/hour? They're everywhere right now. Employers are begging for somebody -- ANYBODY -- to come and work for them.

Back in October, I looked on Indeed one day just to see how desperate employers have become. There was this place (a state education agency) literally three blocks from my house that was offering $18/hour with benefits and a pension simply to drive their van four to five hours per day to various schools in the region. I applied and got the job. I wasn't even seriously looking when I came across this opportunity.

So, now I walk to work everyday. I drive their vehicle. I get health care insurance 100% paid for by the employer, and I have a state pension waiting for me when I retire in 20-25 years. It's easy work. I go in at 7:30am and am usually punched out by 12:30pm. No unruly passengers. No expensive liability insurance policies. No wondering where the business will come from.

There are so many great jobs easily available right now. Job opportunities that will probably disappear within the next year or so as the market gets tighter. Strike while the iron is still hot!


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

He got fired from a job like that, then blamed the employer, which is how he started his own rideshare service. As you can see, it's going swimmingly, just like he said it would. 

To make things worse he went back to hitting up old ladies for handouts--according to his posts--though apparently it wasn't enough to cover he and his wife's high-end rent, despite her having a fantastic job and making gobs of money, which is why he's now living "in the hood."



Benjamin M said:


> Life in the hood is just fine. Respect is everything.





Benjamin M said:


> .... I also schooled at least four insurance agencies on why commercial insurance is required in order to run such a company, every single one thought I only needed a rideshare endorsement.
> 
> Oh, and "Ben is not a dick" is actually part of the DMV portion. I need 5 people, not related, to attest to that - have four already in line and about five more to choose from.





Benjamin M said:


> .... They never received the bond and I was misinformed by my broker regarding paperwork. ....


Either _Blemmy's School of Learning_ sucks, or he couldn't find five people to attest he's "not a dick," or both.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

@Benjamin M , your last post was 2 months ago. Give us an update?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

After spending nearly six months on building my third company -






Focused too much on the red tape (which became a disaster, including several weeks waiting to hear from the DMV when my broker never sent forms to them - just a lack of knowledge on his part) and not enough on logistics. And then yet another wave of this ****ing pandemic. So, your old pal Ben is once again slinging Eats orders and driving X (but also Comfort now, yippie!).

But, fear not. I decided a couple of weeks ago to return to a previous career, web dev. Many years as a starving freelancer, this time shooting for the moon (or at least a house).

Brushing up after my three year hiatus driving people around and preparing for an intense two and a half month Bootcamp (assuming I am accepted, doubt I will have any issue). Lacking a degree, this appears to be the fastest way to re-enter the workforce and do something that I am at least somewhat passionate about. Fallback plans are either CDL and OTR trucking or return to EMS. Just going one day at a time.

I have not entirely abandoned the prospect of my transportation company (hybrid limo / RS, whatever you want to consider it). I plan on researching it further but, in the meantime, I just have to start earning a decent salary.

The Bootcamp I am applying for is Hack Reactor, http://hackreactor.com, if anyone is interested. I highly recommend Team Treehouse, Learn to Code Online | Treehouse to anyone interested in learning how to program, using them now to refresh my knowledge base.

That's the news from Lake Wobegon..


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

You had me at Lake Wobegon... lol


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> You had me at Lake Wobegon... lol


Hopefully I'll be above average


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Benjamin M said:


> Drove to a DMV office first thing (even before coffee) an hour away on Thursday working off a hot tip that offices were shutting down again on Friday. Without an appointment, out of breath, they gave me exactly the paperwork that I need to get this thing off the ground. Spoke with the correct department yesterday, should be a fairly quick and painless filing process.
> 
> Had a video conference with my CFO yesterday morning, calculated operating expenses. Definitely doable, five days a week and at least two trips a day to break even (roughly $40/day - factoring in worst case scenario costs).
> 
> ...





Amos69 said:


> How many pages did your business plan end up? My RS ended up 87 pages. My car rental company is at 23 and growing.





Benjamin M said:


> Just like back in the day of project management when I was in IT, I'm using a modified Kanban board on Trello. Daily contact with my CFO (aka Mom), conference tomorrow.
> 
> I think I'm up to about 25 "cards" - most under "Done"


*I hope those GoFundMe and other investors are made whole.*



Benjamin M said:


> Hopefully I'll be above average


*I'd guess this adventure will follow the pattern of your other adventures:*


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> After spending nearly six months on building my third company -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck to you. I really think this Uber/Lyft garbage is best used as a sidepiece. In 2019, I was driving about 20-25 hours per week on the rideshare apps. It wasn't my primary source of income, but I was still dependent on it as one of my sources of income. When COVID hit in 2020, I decided I was through with devoting that much time to an industry that showed such little regard for my personal safety and my personal property.

I'm glad you are pursuing something with an actual future. There really is no future in hauling around entitled paxholes for 40 cents per mile. Uber and Lyft are worthless companies, and if there was any justice in our free market system, they'd be trading at 50 cents per share right now.

Here's hoping everything works out for you.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

"Helped a man in need at the grocery store, earned some Karma, and then got a call from an aunt of mine. $15k toward a new car. '21 Accord EX-L."

Up to that point, I didnt care if the OP was a fool taking a bad decision after another bad decision since its his life and he can do whatever he wants with it. Then he told his aunt he got fired, that he didnt have money and the old lady handed him $15,000. What a manchild, seriously. I understand if you were in your 20s and need your parents to bail you out, but you are this old and still depend on parents/family financially? 

You said the world is an oyster, and now you are back doing Uber in a brand new 2021 accord partially paid by your aunt. You could have still done that with your civic. 
I know some people sympathize with you, but for the rest of the world ... you are a loser. 

Man up, work hard, and stop depending on your old parents/aunt.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

IMHO, which is just opinion, Blemmy is a con=artist, and his main target is single senior ladies with available cash. He's cute, like a fox. @k4ever has it right, *Blemmy needs to grow a set (ke$sha would agree)*.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

k4ever said:


> I know some people sympathize with you, but for the rest of the world ... you are a loser.


Ben is at least trying to chart a path forward. It might not be the way you or I would do it, but he is trying. I'm sure Ben could hire a lawyer, appear before a judge, and get an SSI disability claim approved. That would be an easy way out, but he isn't taking it.

Give the guy some credit for at least trying. Many of the people we cart around for money don't try. They just pop out one bastard child after another, get on welfare, food stamps, and whatever other gubmint goodies are available, while you and I work our asses off for a modest living.

Ben is on our side here. If his aunt wants to give him money for a car, that's between Ben and his aunt. If a rich relative came to me with $15k to invest in a new vehicle, I'd be hard-pressed to turn it down.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, the aunt situation. 

She apparently had it in her mind that I would work for an airport "limo" service (vehicles similar to the Accord and a chauffeur) that is totally non-existent here (despite them claiming RVA is a market). 

I did reach out to them, multiple times. Never heard back. Similar to how the limo company I worked for claims to be "global" and lists physical locations in the region that do not exist - marketing. 

Trying to move forward. Work on my strengths - programming and saving lives. I'm open to either. 

Kids, get a degree. I decided on a career path as a child, became a paramedic quickly, was making a decent living. 

But life throws you a curve ball and that piece of paper is important.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Trying to move forward. Work on my strengths - programming and saving lives. I'm open to either.


My suggestion is to stick to programming, but I haven't done either of those two.

My guess (it's honestly just a guess) is that I think you know being a paramedic is a dead end road.

And yeah, I know that programmers get treated like dogs, told to work all night on stuff that's someone else's fault. But that's what paramedics do, day in and day out.

At least with programming there's a chance at getting a cushy job. Those don't exist for paramedics, right?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> My guess (it's honestly just a guess) is that I think you know being a paramedic is a dead end road.


Not so. I wish I had kept going, looking at former colleagues rising in rank - and pay. 

The requirement to become a firefighter in addition to being a paramedic was a deal breaker for me where I used to live / work. Advanced Life Support Transport (not 911) burnt me out. 


Christinebitg said:


> And yeah, I know that programmers get treated like dogs, told to work all night on stuff that's someone else's fault. But that's what paramedics do, day in and day out.


Ehhhhh programming for me has always been laid back. But I have always worked for myself. EMS, definitely. 


Christinebitg said:


> At least with programming there's a chance at getting a cushy job. Those don't exist for paramedics, right?


Absolutely! Admin, supervisor, Critical Care, flight medic. Not necessarily "cushy" but high paying with lower call volume (if you are responding to calls in your capacity). 

$100k+ is obtainable in EMS, moreso if you are also a firefighter or a specialist (flight, critical care). 

But I'm leaning towards programming. Will someone hire me? We'll see. EMS? Absolutely - but only one option here that isn't transport or fire based and they kinda suck.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I think the most important thing here is that Ben is trying to get away from rideshare as a primary source of income. Whether he does coding, EMT, sweeping floors, or roofing houses, it doesn't really matter. Uber/Lyft are not stable, nor are they sustainable in the long run. Most of your earnings go into the tank or out the door at a repair shop.

It's great casual side work, or if you need a concentrated short-term burst in your cashflow. Anything beyond that, and you're flirting with disaster.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I think the most important thing here is that Ben is trying to get away from rideshare as a primary source of income. Whether he does coding, EMT, sweeping floors, or roofing houses, it doesn't really matter. Uber/Lyft are not stable, nor are they sustainable in the long run. Most of your earnings go into the tank or out the door at a repair shop.
> 
> It's great casual side work, or if you need a concentrated short-term burst in your cashflow. Anything beyond that, and you're flirting with disaster.


Exactly. This.

It was fun while it lasted, I enjoyed it and was earning a decent salary. But the pandemic changed everything - something that I could not have predicted. 

So, pushing forward. Most logical, right at this moment, is polishing up past skill sets - both in demand and potentially high paying.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Running out of space. Windows next (hadn't thought of that until a friend just suggested it) 😂


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Running out of space. Windows next (hadn't thought of that until a friend just suggested it) 😂
> View attachment 639495


Should probably hide the sex toys before taking selfies against a mirror in your bedroom. Just saying


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Should probably hide the sex toys before taking selfies against a mirror in your bedroom. Just saying


Made me look 😂 

Wife has my old desk / workspace. 

Unless you mean my microphone? 🤔


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Exactly. This.
> 
> It was fun while it lasted, I enjoyed it and was earning a decent salary


I still enjoy doing it a for a few extra bucks. The passengers in my market are generally fun people to chat with. That's the reward for me. Unfortunately, at 48 cents per miles, I'm not making very much. The wear and tear is virtually impossible to calculate, since I was replacing parts on my cars long before Uber/Lyft ever came along.

At this point, I limit myself to 200 miles per month of driving rideshare. That's less than 2500 miles per year, which I calculate is negligible from the standpoint of repairs/oil changes/upkeep. I also use my time on rideshare to run errands, so I don't need to make separate trips out to the store.

I'll probably never leave rideshare, but I won't do like I did in 2019...when I was racking up 600 miles a week on my automobile just to make something resembling a paycheck.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Running out of space. Windows next (hadn't thought of that until a friend just suggested it) 😂
> View attachment 639495


Interesting use of a closet door mirror.

As a lover of whiteboards I find this utilization of mirror space to be fantastic.

You need to start a home business, Ben


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Interesting use of a closet door mirror.
> 
> As a lover of whiteboards I find this utilization of mirror space to be fantastic.
> 
> You need to start a home business, Ben


Tight space, it's there, floor to ceiling. Wake up and go to sleep reviewing.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Ehhhhh programming for me has always been laid back. But I have always worked for myself. EMS, definitely.


So try a job working for somebody else.

Regardless, I agree with everyone here who said that rideshare isn't a good full time job.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> So try a job working for somebody else.
> 
> Regardless, I agree with everyone here who said that rideshare isn't a good full time job.


That's the plan. No degree but years of experience. Working on getting back to speed. 

I gave up on RS last year. Wish I could snap my fingers and make $40k+ a year doing something I enjoy but that's going to take some work. And I'm on it.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Benjamin M said:


> Running out of space. Windows next (hadn't thought of that until a friend just suggested it) 😂
> View attachment 639495





Benjamin M said:


> That's the plan. No degree but years of experience. Working on getting back to speed.


Years of experience and you're taking notes on Push and Pop? That's entry-level stuff. It's like saying you have years of RideShare experience and then putting Uber and Lyft stickers on your house windows....


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Thread update! What's Blemmy been up to lately?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I wonder if he is okay. He was active when I started a couple years ago. Now I come back and find out he's gone.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I wonder if he is okay. He was active when I started a couple years ago. Now I come back and find out he's gone.


He's alive. 😂 

See my last post. 

Life has hit me like a ton of bricks but one foot in front of the other. And I soured to this site after it was acquired by the new company.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh and current workspace


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> He's alive. 😂
> 
> See my last post.
> 
> Life has hit me like a ton of bricks but one foot in front of the other. And I soured to this site after it was acquired by the new company.


Glad you're alive.

New company? Who owns it? What happened?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Glad you're alive.
> 
> New company? Who owns it? What happened?


I'm in a Software Engineering Bootcamp at the moment. That's been taking up most of my time. Tutoring other students as well. 

Returning to my IT background, several years removed. The industry changed significantly so I decided to take this path to build a new portfolio and build connections.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh and current workspace
> View attachment 659790
> 
> View attachment 659789


Ben, think about putting that tower on the floor and free up some desk space! ;>


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Ben, think about putting that tower on the floor and free up some desk space! ;>


It's been sucking up too much dust and some of my cables aren't long enough. Works for now.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm in a Software Engineering Bootcamp at the moment. That's been taking up most of my time. Tutoring other students as well.
> 
> Returning to my IT background, several years removed. The industry changed significantly so I decided to take this path to build a new portfolio and build connections.


Great! 

When you are finished the bootcamp, you might consider getting the free CS degree from Uber/ASU online. Just need 3000 rides afaik. The courses are done through Coursera so you can fit them into your schedule.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Ben, think about putting that tower on the floor and free up some desk space! ;>


Oh and I built that thing almost thirteen years ago. Lots of replacement parts but still going strong. Macs in the corner hopelessly out of date. But they look pretty 😁


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Looks like the wife's YouTube studio. 
Still unemployed...we didn't really need an update on that. "Employed" would require an update.


----------

